# Catering in FL?



## sazon (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anybody own/work with a catering business in Florida?  What have been your experiences?  Did you find the business to be successful?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm going to let this question stay.....if you pros in FLA want to respond.

More specific questions may give you better answers.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sazon said:


> Does anybody own/work with a catering business in Florida? What have been your experiences? Did you find the business to be successful?


I'm not from Florida, but if I were, the question is FAR to vague for me to even approximate an intelligent answer.

For starters:

What type of "catering business", i.e. on-site, off-site, full service, drop-off service, lunch only, ???
What types of experiences are you looking for?
How do you measure success, $ in the bank, satisfaction, # employees, ???


----------



## sazon (Jun 15, 2011)

Quote:


PeteMcCracken said:


> I'm not from Florida, but if I were, the question is FAR to vague for me to even approximate an intelligent answer.
> 
> For starters:
> 
> ...


Please forgive my lack of detail as I am very new to this. The type of catering will begin as drop-off service for corporate lunches and will hopefully expand to more extensive services such as small events, on-site for private in-home catering, etc. I expect this to be very gradual. One of the current challenges I am facing is locating a certified commercial kitchen for rental usage. In Florida, it would be extremely difficult to have an in-home kitchen certified for commerical use. The option most feasible is to rent out a commercial kitchen during their off-hours.

I am looking for anybody's experiences that they would be willing to share. The experience I have had in catering was as a server at a full-service banquet hall. I am certain that it will be very different to be running the show. If anyone has experience in catering corporate lunches or small groups, then I would like to know the logistics of this practice, (e.g., transporting the food and supplies, assurance of quality, maintaining food temperatures, incorporating delivery or clean-up charges, etc.).

By "successful" I mean overall customer satisfaction, continued use of services, and profitability.

Thank you for your patience with my newbie-ness.


----------



## sazon (Jun 15, 2011)

shroomgirl said:


> I'm going to let this question stay.....if you pros in FLA want to respond.
> 
> More specific questions may give you better answers.


Thanks for the tip. I will ensure to be more mindful of this in the future.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a catering company in Florida.  Started it in 2008.  I would say that I am pretty successful.


----------



## sazon (Jun 15, 2011)

Quote:


PeteMcCracken said:


> I'm not from Florida, but if I were, the question is FAR to vague for me to even approximate an intelligent answer.
> 
> For starters:
> 
> ...


Not sure what happened to my first response to this...it said because I am new it had to be moderated but it hasn't yet posted.

Foremostly, I apologize for my lack of detail in my inquiry. I am very new to approaching the food service industry from this perspective. The catering business would initially begin as drop-off/off-site corporate lunches and hopefully expand to more extensive events. The challenge in Florida is finding a location to cook in. The facility must be a certified commercial kitchen, and it has been difficult to find someone willing to rent out their space for use during their off-hours. This is one of my inquiries for how people might have managed this challenge and where they were able to find a commercial kitchen willing to rent to them.

Experience-wise, I am looking for anybody's feedback in this area. I have only been involved in the capacity of being a server in a full-service banquet hall, but I am certain that things will be different from a management/culinary side. I am mostly interested in anyone's feedback about the logistics of catering, (e.g., transportation of food, quality assurance, maintaining food temperatures, set-up/break-down, etc.).

By "successful" I mean overall customer satisfaction, continued clientele/usage of services, and profitability. I appreciate feedback in any areas.

Thank you for your patience with my newbie-ness.


----------

